# If I carried my bow...



## Little Roober (Jun 17, 2004)

while I was riding my mountain bike, would it have to be cased? Or since there is no motor could I just carry it with an arrow un-nocked?


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Hmmm, I know people that ride a bike with there shotguns slinged over there back unloaded, with the bag of decoys strapped to a luggage rack on the bike. I see them on stateland going to and from there hunting spot during goose season. But wether it is legal or not. I would say yes you are legal. But I think you should wait for boehr with a good answer. Or contact the local C.O.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

"good answer" 

A case is not needed if on a non-motorized bicycle...

Boehr answered this before....
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=45798&highlight=bike


----------



## Backwoods-Savage (Aug 28, 2005)

But it seems that it might be easier to carry if cased.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Again, lets keep this to what the law is and not what an opinion of what is a personal choice.

Legal.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

not a law i suppose, but for you safety please for god sake, cover and secure those broadheads. one tumble and you could end up hanging from someones buck pole.

i can just see it,,," think we could have saved him if you hadn't field dressed him"


----------



## RYANINMICHIGAN (Sep 27, 2006)

boehr said:


> Again, lets keep this to what the law is and not what an opinion of what is a personal choice.
> 
> Legal.


 
What if I had it mounted in such a way as to allow me to shoot it as I rode?


----------



## RYANINMICHIGAN (Sep 27, 2006)

RYANINMICHIGAN said:


> What if I had it mounted in such a way as to allow me to shoot it as I rode?


 
ANYWORD?????


----------



## RYANINMICHIGAN (Sep 27, 2006)

RYANINMICHIGAN said:


> ANYWORD?????


ANYWORD?????


----------

